# Membership Subscription( Scriptural & Historical Basis)



## deathtolife (Dec 6, 2017)

Hello friends-

I am wondering if anybody can shed light on the _Scriptural_ and/or historical basis for membership subscription vows in Presbyterianism. Are there any foundations for 
the practice of membership subscription vows?

Bannerman says: 
" A visible profession of belief in the Gospel- comprehending under the word profession not only the confession of the lips, but also a corresponding life and conduct-_is the single qualification necessary to rank a man a member of the visible Church of Christ_."

A.A. Hodge says: 

“A Church has no right _to make anything__ a condition_ of membership which Christ has not made a condition of salvation.”

“In all Churches a distinction is made between the terms upon which private members are admitted to membership, and the terms upon which office-bearers are admitted to their sacred trusts of teaching and ruling.”

Thoughts? 
Thank you!


----------



## Jake (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Yasha, it looks like you might be moving from FCC to ARP too. I agree with Hodge, but I am not able to make it strong enough that I cannot join a join a church with membership vows. Here is an interesting post when I was asking about one particular vow of the ARP church if it helps: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/arp-confessional-membership.93137/#post-1140616


----------

